# Pterinochilus murinus



## los3r (Jan 17, 2015)

Got supplies in today to set up my obt's permanent home today. 12x12x18 zoo med. Has a drainage layer, soil, leaf litter and seeded it with springtails. What do you guys think?
You can sort of see his/her butt there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Jan 19, 2015)

los3r said:


> Got supplies in today to set up my obt's permanent home today. 12x12x18 zoo med. Has a drainage layer, soil, leaf litter and seeded it with springtails. What do you guys think?


I think if the enclosure is kept moist enough to actually support springtails for any length of time, its not the right enclosure for an OBT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Jan 19, 2015)

vespers said:


> I think if the enclosure is kept moist enough to actually support springtails for any length of time, its not the right enclosure for an OBT.


+1 looks like it would be a wonderful Psalmopoeus reduncus enclosure though. =)


----------



## los3r (Jan 19, 2015)

In that case, i'll let the springtails die out. Much rather have a healthy spider


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the design, I think it would be great for an arboreal T, good job.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 19, 2015)

los3r said:


> In that case, i'll let the springtails die out. Much rather have a healthy spider


cool enclosure, OBT's have done pretty well in arboreal type setups that I've seen.. Yes I second the springtail opinion. OBT's like Dryer climates

---------- Post added 01-19-2015 at 03:29 PM ----------

What is the size of your OBT?

---------- Post added 01-19-2015 at 03:37 PM ----------

And how much research have you done on this T? Just curious because of the particular sp. you got


----------



## los3r (Jan 19, 2015)

Seems to be between 2.5 and 3". Current humidity is reading at about 50% And I've read a lot about them. Fast, defensive, extremely painful bite. A look but don't touch spider. Only thing I wasn't quite sure of is the humidity they needed. Since I've read both that they need a lot and that they don't.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 19, 2015)

los3r said:


> Seems to be between 2.5 and 3". Current humidity is reading at about 50% And I've read a lot about them. Fast, defensive, extremely painful bite. A look but don't touch spider. Only thing I wasn't quite sure of is the humidity they needed. Since I've read both that they need a lot and that they don't.


Your best advice will be from this forum. what kind of hygrometer do you have? Hygrometer in many cases don't give correct readings. This is due to gauging the humidity of the fake plant it might be next etc..I have been through this too many times in t he past.. I'm not trying to be a pessimist just a heads up. does your T have a water dish? If not definitely add one it will regulate humidity for your T, and its the best gauge for humidity by gradual evaporation.. Does it evaporate quickly, moderate, slowly? etc. Correct OBT's are not to be handled in any way, nor do I really support handling for other reasons. They are feisty. My OBT is kept on fairly dry sub, and i have a dampened corner where my water dish is. These T's are nearly indestructible. Keep substrate dry, if its damp let it dry out, and have a water dish full at all times. I hope your endeavor with your OBT goes safe and well!! Very exciting species and webs alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a zoo med hygrometer/thermometer up in the front corner where I can see it easily from my chair. Yes, there is a water dish. Gonna let the substrate dry out completely. Thanks! I hope it goes well too. I can already tell where it's been exploring at night cause there's webbing there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 19, 2015)

los3r said:


> I have a zoo med hygrometer/thermometer up in the front corner where I can see it easily from my chair. Yes, there is a water dish. Gonna let the substrate dry out completely. Thanks! I hope it goes well too. I can already tell where it's been exploring at night cause there's webbing there


I used the same zoo med product.... Anyway just fruit for thought. Great!! Let us know how things continue to go, but you picked a hardy species so I'm sure all will be fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redthirteen (Jan 29, 2015)

A lot of people mean well when they say this Tarantula needs this and this Tarantula needs that. But the truth is it's always better to research all of the natural habitats a particular species covers yourself. There's too much regurgitation of information in this hobby. You'd be surprised because P murinus is found in a hell of a lot of different places other than those that are bone dry. It's a very adaptable species that does well in an arboreal terrarium. Not all which is written on forums is gospel. Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 29, 2015)

Redthirteen said:


> A lot of people mean well when they say this Tarantula needs this and this Tarantula needs that. But the truth is it's always better to research all of the natural habitats a particular species covers yourself. There's too much regurgitation of information in this hobby. You'd be surprised because P murinus is found in a hell of a lot of different places other than those that are bone dry. It's a very adaptable species that does well in an arboreal terrarium. Not all which is written on forums is gospel. Good luck


This is true, many areas this species is native to areas of higher humidy ranging from 70s-80s. I do this as well, search natural habitats etc.. But experience is key, we don't all live in Africa so its best to get advice from people who have years of experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Jan 29, 2015)

He/or she has been busy making this long tunnel using a live leaf  Have only seen the tips of her toes recently. Threw a roach in there and heard some scrabbling and crunching so I think it's safe to assume the roach was eaten xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 30, 2015)

This is what I like about the OBT, they do adapt very well. Mine as well has made a funnel under a plant that I have in the enclosure


----------



## los3r (Jan 31, 2015)

I am pretty sure that I'm rarely gonna see this spider now xD


----------



## Redthirteen (Jan 31, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> This is true, many areas this species is native to areas of higher humidy ranging from 70s-80s. I do this as well, search natural habitats etc.. But experience is key, we don't all live in Africa so its best to get advice from people who have years of experience.


I think if this species wasn't so hot it would make the perfect first tarantula. Definitely the perfect first baboon anyway. You would have to go out of your way trying to kill one of these guys to mess up lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

